# burning the muck heap ?



## cobden99 (22 July 2007)

Does anyone do this and can offer me some advice ? I dont have a huge muck heap but it is a pain waiting for the farmer to move it and now the fields are so muddy I can see me being stuck with it for ages. I use rubber matting so its 90% manure with a bit of easibed in there. How much does burning it reduce it by ? Is it a real nuisance in terms of smoke ? How do you get it started ? I daren't suggest it to OH without knowing more about it first as he loves setting fire to things (although not in a pyromaniac type of way I hasten to add.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) Thanks


----------



## ErinDoig (22 July 2007)

Burning muck is an easy way to reduce its size but be careful because i think it may be illegal to do this in some areas.?Especially if near houses etc. 

Youll have to check with local authority i guess


----------



## carthorse (22 July 2007)

We have always burnt ours but we are away from everyone and on paper ,but this year it has been too wet and is getting bigger and bigger.
Think it is not allowed really


----------



## Shilasdair (22 July 2007)

It is illegal to burn muckheaps...but vandals can easily set fire to them and run away 
	
	
		
		
	


	




They do burn very intensely so be careful not to set your whole yard ablaze!
S


----------



## happihorse (23 July 2007)

We have always burnt our muck heap.  We have located it as far from our house and stalbes as possible (and away from the neghbouring house).  It reduces its size by about 80% and then we spread it on the field (and rest the field before using from grazing again).

You need to let it dry out before lighting. Scrunch some newspaper up and make several little 'fires' around the edge.  Once the heat gets in it, it will burn away well.

Make sue the muckheap is plenty far enough away from hdges, buildings, etc, as it will get really hot and the fire can pread very easily.

Take care.


----------



## SueHammond (24 July 2007)

Hi, as an Environmental Health Officer I spend a lot of time investigating smoke complaints.  Its normaly not illegal to burn your muck heap if you are a private resident.  If you are a business muck is classed as trade waste and burning is a no no.  Burning would be illegal if you are in an area designated as a clean air area or if local bylaws prohibit bonfires (unlikely if you are in the countryside), check with your local environmental health department.

The other thing to ensure is that you do not cause a 'stautory nuisance' under the Environmental Protection Act.  A stautory nuisance is an unreasonable interference with the use and enjoyment of property.  Muck heap fires tend to be lacking in oxygen and are damp so tend to smoulder causing a smell as the ammonia burns off.  If the muck heap smoulders for a couple of days meaning that neighbours have to shut windows or cannot hang washing &amp; go in their gardens etc you may well get a visit from your local Environmental Health Officer.  If you live miles from anyone then go ahead, just try to ensure everything is as dry as possible, however if your pile is mainly manure and with the recent weather I dont think you will have much joy.  If you have neighbours I would not advise it at all.


----------



## countrysidejim (24 March 2011)

The open burning of manure is an offence under the Environmental Protection Act 1990 and Clean Air Act, 1993 and SHOULD NOT be done. (I would have thought an environmental officer would know this and advise against?)


----------

